# Hi I am another Rick



## TheOtherRick (Sep 21, 2022)

*There are many of us but I own this version. Let me tell you this time has been interesting, very interesting indeed, I'm a 65-year-old wheelchair warrior, educated both formally and informally. I'm married stuck in a zombie marriage, my wife has been in a nursing home for the past three years, she's never coming home,

I have home care aides, but like many others, they can't fill my time slot so I'm alone here  80 percent of the time, I'm looking to fill some of the empty time. I've been fighting cancer for the last two years, they cut out half of my stomach I've lost 35 lbs and I'm having a hard time putting it back on. 

I'm through chemo, I'm regrowing hair, it came back curly, I notice something else every day, my arm hair grew back I saw last night, I just wish I could put the weight back.*


----------



## Pecos (Sep 21, 2022)

TheOtherRick said:


> *There are many of us but I own this version. Let me tell you this time has been interesting, very interesting indeed, I'm a 65-year-old wheelchair warrior, educated both formally and informally. I'm married stuck in a zombie marriage, my wife has been in a nursing home for the past three years, she's never coming home,
> 
> I have home care aides, but like many others, they can't fill my time slot so I'm alone here  80 percent of the time, I'm looking to fill some of the empty time. I've been fighting cancer for the last two years, they cut out half of my stomach I've lost 35 lbs and I'm having a hard time putting it back on.
> 
> I'm through chemo, I'm regrowing hair, it came back curly, I notice something else every day, my arm hair grew back I saw last night, I just wish I could put the weight back.*


You have found your way to the right place for some online company. Best wishes as you continue the fight against the monster called cancer.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi Rick.. what a  difficult time you've been having with your health and your wife, when at 65 you're still relatively young..

My ex husband is also 65 and he's going through a similar time.. great loss of weight after beating Cancer.. and real difficulty putting it back on, so I have some idea of what's occurring with you...

You've certainly come to the right place for company.. just jump right in wherever you feel comfortable.. any questions about the forum and it's workings.., just shout and we'll answer them for you..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2022)

Hello, Rick. I hope you find some comfort in being here with the good people of the forum. There are others here who are going through their own cancer journey. I wish you better days ahead.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome, Rick!  I'm glad you found our Forum and am thankful that you are reaching out.  you will find people from all over the US and from around the world here.  We all live with limitations of some kind, as we age, so I am sure you will fit right in.  Thanks for introducing yourself so fully, hope to read more of your posts!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2022)

TheOtherRick said:


> *There are many of us but I own this version. Let me tell you this time has been interesting, very interesting indeed, I'm a 65-year-old wheelchair warrior, educated both formally and informally. I'm married stuck in a zombie marriage, my wife has been in a nursing home for the past three years, she's never coming home,
> 
> I have home care aides, but like many others, they can't fill my time slot so I'm alone here  80 percent of the time, I'm looking to fill some of the empty time. I've been fighting cancer for the last two years, they cut out half of my stomach I've lost 35 lbs and I'm having a hard time putting it back on.
> 
> I'm through chemo, I'm regrowing hair, it came back curly, I notice something else every day, my arm hair grew back I saw last night, I just wish I could put the weight back.*


Welcome Rick. What a difficult journey on multiple levels. What a fighter you are. Best wishes in battling cancer. SF is a great place to share one’s experiences, good and bad. We have posters from all over the world. Many different topics to pique one’s interest. A person can find both support or distraction according  to their needs. I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome, Rick!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome Rick!

I think you will find some companionship and interesting conversation here to help fill your time.

Sorry to hear about your wife, that has to be hard.  And sure hope you beat the cancer thing.


----------



## Seren (Sep 21, 2022)

Hello Rick,

I am sorry to hear of your health challenges, and your wife's, but glad to see you here. As others have said, you'll meet people from all over the world with different and shared interests so pottering here will certainly fill up some of the empty time.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome to our group! Sorry about your situation with cancer and your wife's condition. We are a great group of people and there's something here for everyone.

__
		https://flic.kr/p/8oqBeN


----------



## Bella (Sep 21, 2022)

*Hi, Rick, welcome! *





Bella


----------



## Alizerine (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome from Atlanta. We are practically neighbors.

Alizerine


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome, Rick!  I'm so sorry to hear about what you and your wife are going through and wish you both the best.  This forum has proven to be a great outlet for people to share their concerns and issues and receive support in return.  We are happy to have you here.  Please don't hesitate to lean on us.


----------



## Alizerine (Sep 21, 2022)

Sorry. I think I had you confused with Pecos because he had copied your message. Anyway, I'm the widow of a man who worked in the field of cancer support for many years. Lost my son during the pandemic and lost my sister earlier this month. I need to cobble together a sort of family. I know you will find friends here. I wish you the best.


----------



## TheOtherRick (Sep 22, 2022)

Thank you all


----------



## Medusa (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Peanut61 (Sep 22, 2022)

TheOtherRick said:


> *There are many of us but I own this version. Let me tell you this time has been interesting, very interesting indeed, I'm a 65-year-old wheelchair warrior, educated both formally and informally. I'm married stuck in a zombie marriage, my wife has been in a nursing home for the past three years, she's never coming home,
> 
> I have home care aides, but like many others, they can't fill my time slot so I'm alone here  80 percent of the time, I'm looking to fill some of the empty time. I've been fighting cancer for the last two years, they cut out half of my stomach I've lost 35 lbs and I'm having a hard time putting it back on.
> 
> I'm through chemo, I'm regrowing hair, it came back curly, I notice something else every day, my arm hair grew back I saw last night, I just wish I could put the weight back.*


Hi, Rick!  I'm new, too.  Welcome!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Peanut61 said:


> Hi, Rick!  I'm new, too.  Welcome!


Hi @Peanut61


----------



## katlupe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------

